# Compositions I am working on



## caters

I am not ready to post one of my compositions yet. I am using Musescore but I don't have the pro membership and I have already uploaded 5 pieces to Musescore.com and I can't afford a membership so I am not sure what to do because I don't want to upload it to Youtube but at the same time, I can't do an .mscz attachment in this forum(would be very simple if I could). Plus the only thing I have to record videos with is my phone. But anyway, here are the compositions I am working on:

Piano Sonata no. 1 in D minor:

I am going Beethoven style with this sonata. The development is going to be a fugue and I have only played fugues. I have never written one. When I think about fugues and the sonata I am working on, I immediately think "Wait, how can I go from Beethoven level complexity to Bach level complexity in just a few measures? Yes I know a lot of music theory and math and have an intuition for what intervals or consonant, which chords are dissonant, etc. but writing like Bach seems like it would be very hard. That and I am not a classical music analyst so I wouldn't know why Bach chose to use a B instead of a Bb for example."

So I am thinking of maybe writing a canon before I take writing a fugue seriously so that I can see what writing at the level of Bach is like without immediately jumping into the deep end, even though I know what a fugue is. I am thinking of doing that canon in Bb major, my favorite major key to play in. If I am improvising on the piano, chances are I am playing in Bb major as I am doing it.

Piano concerto no. 1 in Bb major:

This is what I have been focusing on for the past few days. Still not sure whether to have 4 flutes or 2 flutes. In either case, I will have 2 flutists playing auxilliary instruments(piccolo and alto flute). Same thing with the other woodwind families and the trumpets(yes I have a not so commonly used trumpet in the concerto, a bass trumpet). Do I have as many of the regular instrument as I have staves for that family and have 1 or 2 switch back and forth between the regular and the auxilliary instrument or do I only have as many as I have for the regular instrument and for example have 2 flutists only playing the auxilliary instruments?

I know this is probably more suited to the Today's Composers section but I can't post there yet and I wanted to post about my compositions and since both have piano as a solo instrument, I am posting it here.


----------

